# Does you e46 convertible top 'flop'??



## jeskandarian (Mar 10, 2003)

When closing my top, when it is approx 18" away from the top of the winshield (I can just reach it with my hand) the entire top 'flops' down about 8". 

Doesn't sound like much, but it's rather violent and it bounces up and down a couple of times.

I've taken to 'helping' it down with my hand so it won't bounce so hard as the slack it taken up.

It is a brand new 2003 330CiC and the service rep said it's normal, but I can't imagine the wear and tear it is putting on the mounts, hinges, linkages, etc. can be good for the long term functionality of the convertible mechanism. That seems like a lot of weight to be bouncing around.

Any else's top doing this?? 

Oh, BTW anyone else on the East coast wondering why we ever bought a convert in the 1st place...


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

No, neither my 2002 nor 2004 convertibles do this. The mechanism delivers the top to the point where the top is stationary and the final section nearest the header is 12 inches above at a 45 degree angle. The last section hydraulic kicks and and cleanly, smoothly pushes the last section down to meet the windshield header. No bouncing or slamming here.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

jeskandarian said:


> *Oh, BTW anyone else on the East coast wondering why we ever bought a convert in the 1st place... *


Why, you don't like it on sunny days? :dunno:


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

I have had an 98 323 and have an '04 330. Neither one does the flop you described. My '98 I had for three years and never had a problem with the top.

I would suggest continuing to pursue getting it fixed as this is that one movable part that can get annoying if it isn't working correctly (i.e. leaks, wind noise, etc).


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

My top does not flop either. I agree with the previous poster that you should continue to pursue getting it fixed at the dealer. Don't they have any CPO'd convertibles on the lot that you could use to see if your top is "normal" or not? Or maybe they have some new convertibles sitting around due to the bad economy and bad east coast weather? :dunno:


----------



## jeskandarian (Mar 10, 2003)

*Here's a video of the top closing*

Thanks for all the replies. If you're interested take a look at the video link below (~1.5MB). I can see this is going to be a problem for the duration of this car. I have no confidence that the dealer can even think about fixing it.

We'll see...

Click to see the 1.5MB video of the to

*Make sure you have your speakers on so you can hear it....*


----------



## Fingaz (Aug 29, 2002)

I also have a 2003 cic, and that video looks perfectly normal. And yes, lately I have been wondering when I am going to be able to put the top down. :tsk:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

The video looks ok :dunno:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

I watched the video, and as others have said, that looks typical. My '01 330cic does exactly the same thing, as did my buddy's '00 323cic, and the handful of other E46 convertibles I've seen open and close.

The "flop" you speak of is very real, and something I have not liked either from day 1. As such, like you, I catch the top when it's coming down with my left hand, right in the middle where the cover for the manual locking crank goes (in an emergency), and ease the top down so that it doesn't stress the hinges and cables. Probably overkill paranoia, but it can't hurt to treat it gently.


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

That looks totally and completely normal to me. In the final phase as my top comes down to meet the headrail it comes down slightly quicker, but does not hit or bounce off the headrail at all. Is that the issue? I don't see a problem.


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Does you e46 convertible top 'flop'??*



tgravo2 said:


> *Why, you don't like it on sunny days? :dunno: *


because it's been about 2 weeks since we had a nice day to drop the top.

--nw


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Not to be loud here but ALL E46 CIC's HAVE THIS! I can't help but read how many people on here say that there E46 cabrio's do not do this. I had a 2001 325cic for 28k miles and it made this noise always. The video tends to exagerate the sound and make it seem worse than it is. I never ever thought of it as a problem. It is a mechanical top and when the separate sections reach a certain point they need to stop to allow other parts of the top to move. There is nothing to fix here, I have had major problems with my top and none were related to this noise. They were related to leaks, rattles and so on, but not to the noise that is heard in the video. So enjoy the car and remember it is a convert so you will eventually hear squeeks and rattles, but nothing to worry about.


----------

